# Bilderupload



## Peter Klein (24. März 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe meinen Webspace bei Server4you. Würde gerne wissen ob es möglich ist, das ich für ein paar Freunde Webspace so einstellen kann, das ich für diese Leute ordner einrichte, so das sich diese Bilder hochladen können, quasi als Sicherung für einige Bilder. Ist das möglich? Sie sollten halt nur auf ihren Ordner Zugriff haben.

Wäre gut wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Peter


----------



## pamax (24. März 2006)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass du die rechte besitzt, dass du den einzelnen Ordnern
Passworte zu vergeben. Eine Möglichkeit, wäre, dass du ein Upload via PHP(oä.)
erstellst.

pMx


----------



## Peter Klein (24. März 2006)

Ja das is klar mit nem PHP Script. Aber man könnte es doch sicher auch so realisieren, das ich dem jeweiligen Ordner Rechte vergebe zum Schriebn also Bilder hochladen und wenn sie sie wieder haben wollen mitels einem Script, das sie sie wieder downloaden können, oder


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2006)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein Webspace Scriptsprachen unterstützt. Dann kannst du via z.B. PHP oder Perl gemäß deinen Kenntnissen sehr schnell entsprechende Downloadmöglichkeiten programmieren.

Alternativ empfehle ich einen Blick auf http://www.hotscripts.com


----------



## FRitter (26. März 2006)

Hallo!

Du musst dir wohl ein Script (PHP eignet sich hier sehr gut) schreiben, dass versch. User (z.B. in einer einfachen Textdatei per MD5 abgelegt) anmelden kann und Ihnen versch. Verzeichnisse auf dem Server (meist unterhalb "cgi-bin" für Schreibrechte) zur Verfügung stellt. Vor dem Upload kannst du jedesmal die Größe des User-Verzeichnisses abfragen und mit einer Vorgabe einer Config-Datei abgleichen. Dadurch kannst du die max. Größenbeschränkung für jeden User individuell regeln...

Das ist die Theorie - aber i.d. Praxis steht dieser im Falle von PHP (vorausgesetzt PHP-Upload wird vom WebServer unterstützt) ebenso nichts mehr im Wege!


----------

